# Why there are only 2 cdma devs at one time.



## matthewflinchbaugh (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok so this is my opinion and I'm tired of seeing it happen.

Number one where the end user goes wrong.

Begging for more and more and more... (this goes on and on)
Thinking these devs owe you something.
Asking already answered multiple times questions.
Asking questions in a cdma forum if its for GSM
Commenting back on a post that includes the above items. And fuelling a battle that will only end with a mod envoking their privileges, or a Dev gets the shits of it.

Mods you go wrong by not stepping in sooner for these imature posts. To many mods like to warn everyone that they have these privileges. Just do your job and delete the posts or block multiple offenders. If your not going to do that then don't add in to the mess how you managed to be given such a great ability, and how you are not afraid to use it.

Devs, come on... sometimes as much as I rely upon you I have to think yous are the worst at all of the above. I'm sorry if someone takes your work, and rewrites the build.prop to make it look like their own. But holy shit where did your main source come from? I have yet to see one dev rewrite the entire linux kernel, that android is using, from scratch. Yet no dev is giving credit to those who did write it and continue to maintain it. Not one rom creator gives credit to google or aosp at the beginning of their thread. Hell some working on cm dont even give credit to cyanogen. It would be one dark day if cyanogen were to pull cm and say one dev didnt give him credit for what he started.

Bottom line people android is an amazing platform that had it not been for the amazing dev community, modders, and tweakers, and even end user would just be another iphone. Instead there are so many things that we can do that an iphone user cant do as easily. Like send an attatchment (other than images) right from the email app. Everyone as a whole is making this what it is. Even if they only make a slight change, or report a bug. If u dont want someone using your work then work on something closed source. Cause open source is all about the community. And its that community that got it here.
Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

lol wrong forum

another lol: you've obviously never been on the "developing" end

HUGE LOL: (cuz I know you're talking about oldmacnut) he never developed anything, he's a hell of a winzipper tho!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no clue what this is about but it looks like drama.

Take it off the forums thread closed.


----------

